# New Business



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My sister and I are starting a business out of our homes. Not only will I be selling the rag quilted coasters, table runners, quilts, pillows but we will be making and selling Smelly Jellies. They are reusable air freshners. 
http://www.aluvybearsoaps.com/smelly_jelly.html
That is the link to see what they look like. They are reusable for up to 5 years. We are waiting to get the rest of the supplies in but should be making them by the beginning of next week. We will be creating a website and as soon as we get it I will post it on here too. We have 5 festivals lined up this fall to set up and sell at and we will also be taking orders if anyone is interested in them for Christmas Gifts.
We will be selling the 8 oz. for $8.00 and the 16 oz. for $12.00. Unless we find that they don't sell at that price and then we may lower the price.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

hmsteader71 said:


> My sister and I are starting a business out of our homes. Not only will I be selling the rag quilted coasters, table runners, quilts, pillows but we will be making and selling *Smelly Jellies. *They are reusable air freshners.
> http://www.aluvybearsoaps.com/smelly_jelly.html
> That is the link to see what they look like. They are reusable for up to 5 years. We are waiting to get the rest of the supplies in but should be making them by the beginning of next week. We will be creating a website and as soon as we get it I will post it on here too. We have 5 festivals lined up this fall to set up and sell at and we will also be taking orders if anyone is interested in them for Christmas Gifts.
> We will be selling the 8 oz. for $8.00 and the 16 oz. for $12.00. Unless we find that they don't sell at that price and then we may lower the price.


Since you are planning on selling Smelly Jellys to the public, I am wondering if you have already gotten business liability insurance that will cover this endeavor? 

Your homeowners insurance won't cover products made in your home for sale. 

Disclaimers like the one on that website (see below) won't protect you from being sued:



> *USE CAUTION AS WITH ALL HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS!
> 
> SMELLY JELLIES ARE NOT EDIBLE!
> 
> ...


Smelly Jellys are so colorful and smell so good that children do drink them. 

You can try to blame parents for being inattentive and it is possible that you might win in court, but you may lose your house and spend your retirement savings paying to defend yourself. Getting product liability insurance for your business will protect you and your family.

deb
in wi


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you. I did not realize that, it's something we will definitely have to check into.


----------

